# Birthday Run



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Today was warm and sunny with temps in the low 70s this afternoon. It also happens to be my birthday, so I did what any self-respecting Steamaholic would do... I took the day off, went over to Mark's, and boiled some water!









I got in several runs of SPC #3 and had a wonde







ful time! 




























And a video clip...


Click Image to Play Video - 5.89MB[/b] 
Later this afternoon, Mike Reilley, who's up here to visit his kids, stopped by for a couple of Chipshits and to shoot the breeze.

All in all, a very satisfying day!









http://www.npcrr.net/html/Videos/Marks01-13-09/Marks01-13-09.jpg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a great day for you Dwight. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dwight and glad the track was still up for the B-day run! She looks beautiful - sorry I didn't get back sooner - would have loved to watch you run.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, 
You old Geezer! 
Nice that you had a good looking day for your celebration of steam. We have a beautiful snow cover and are forecast to have single digits for the next few days but in 15 minutes I'm leaving for the first leg of my trip to the sunny south. 
Diamondhead here I come, 
Tom


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy birthday, Dwight. The 4-4-0's really are fun to run, aren't they? Who belongs to the NCNG version in the background? We are having the same snow-bright chill here in VT as Tom mentioned, and my 4-4-0 and its train are packed and ready to go to Cabin Fever on Friday morning. 

Larry


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dwight. I have one of those little 4-4-0's and they sure are fun to operate. I am taking mine to Diamondhead this time. I quit celebrating birthdays a long time ago.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Great celebration: "the age of steam" never getting old or growing up. Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gents!  The NCNG is also mine. I brought her, but ended up not firing her. I ran the #3 for about two hours all told. Great little lokies! 

Tom and John - have fun in DH! Just sorry I couldn't make it this year. 

Charles - Growing old is mandatory. Growing UP is optional! hehehe


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dwight
What a great way to spend ones birthday


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes a happy birthday to ya Dwight. Running trains on ones birthday is what it is all about. Glade you got some run time in. Later RJD


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
Happy birthday!
Just one question: Why did you run your SPC3 in the wrong direction???
Regards


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bowdler on 01/14/2009 3:01 AM
Happy Birthday, 
You old Geezer! 
Nice that you had a good looking day for your celebration of steam. We have a beautiful snow cover and are forecast to have single digits for the next few days but in 15 minutes I'm leaving for the first leg of my trip to the sunny south. 
Diamondhead here I come, 
Tom





Ahh, it's only 5 degrees here... It ain't that bad. Of course, the northern natives escape to Mississippi, but the non-natives STAY!  


Still waiting on an opportunity to whip out the Ruby and plow some snow with it. Need a plow first.... Hum...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just one question: Why did you run your SPC3 in the wrong direction???
SPC #3 is ambi-directional. hehehe At least she will be once I get the rear cowcatcher.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight
The birthday celebration will be denoted as the day MLS live steam reached 10,000 on the counter for replies....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 01/14/2009 9:27 AM
Dwight
The birthday celebration will be denoted as the day MLS live steam reached 10,000 on the counter for replies....



Okay, I'll add birthday wishes and contribute to the goal!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday *OLD* Buddy. Glad you had a good day, and didn't run out of steam








Rod


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, 
Late happy B-day to you. Great video! Can't think of a more pleasant way to spend a B-day. I spent mine at Chris's running my 4-4-0


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, hit 10,000 replies on the MLS Live Steam forum!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again for the well-wishes guys.








Happy Birthday OLD[/b] Buddy. 
Boy, if THAT ain't the kettle callin' the pot black! Least I still have my hair!









Wow, 10,000 posts/replies in a hair over a year - that's over 27 posts/replies in this forum alone! That's great!


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOOOOOOU! (younger than me so you are still a kid) 
N


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

Happy Birthday! I did look closely at the video and did not yet see the rear cowcatcher. So still to come? (And I haven't done mine yet either, I've been working on the dark side in 1:32 for Cabin Fever) 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah Alan, still to come.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight,
has Cliff the spare cowcatchers in stock?
Regards


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I know, he only has the black ones... at least, that was the story the last I asked him about them.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday, Dwight! Are you still holding at 29?









I'm glad that you were able to celebrate in fine style and can still get the steam up.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

and can still get the steam up.
Me or the boiler? One's easier than the other. I'll let you speculate (or fantasize) about which is which. hehehe


----------

